# Spinnerbaits in weeds



## wasilvers (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with spinnerbaits in the past so I was reading the thread on spinnerbaits on this forum and have a few questions:

In a little bay 8 -10 feet, if I have a defined weed edge (thick and to the top of the water) and scattered weeds at varying depths, some 4 feet tall, some 6 feet tall, some 2 feet tall thru the rest of the bay. Where do you think I'd have the most luck locating fish? I tried the weed edge, fishing along it, casting to it etc but no luck. I fished near the deep water/ mouth of the bay leading up to the channel and nothing. There are fish here because I was catching them on Senkos same day-same time. I just wanted to try to learn a spinnerbait and see what worked. I tried it from 9 to 2 thru the lake, trying different colors, different areas, slow retrieve/ fast retrieve etc... At 2 I went back to senkos and caught a few more fish. So they were there, I just couldn't catch them?!?!?!  

I heard that a spinnerbait should be bumping the bottom a few times? Should I pull it thru All the scattered weeds in the area, or try to keep it above most of them? I tried keeping it about 2 to 3 feet down in the bay, touching the tops of the taller scattered weeds - but didn't have much luck.

Also in really clear water, what color would you recommend? It tried a bluegill color and black, but I've never fished water this clear (can see 8 + 10 feet down).

Weather was 70 degrees and started clouding with a storm coming, storm never came and became sunny about 10:30 am. Wind was varying from 5 mph to dead calm for 30 minutes to 10-15 mph. Boat traffic was minimal till noon when the jetski's started out.

Thanks for any help,

Will


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

When I do use a spinnerbait where weeds are involved, I try to swim it across the tops of the weeds, but where I'm doing this the water is pretty shallow so I normally have to high-stick the rod up while retrieveing, and still have to clean weeds off the lure pretty much after each retrieve. I normally use a red spinnerbait or dark color (blk/blue) because the waters I fish are normally very stained/muddy and there is no visibility. I wouldn't know how to act with clarity of 8-10 feet down! :shock: .


----------



## russ010 (Jun 25, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> Also in really clear water, what color would you recommend? It tried a bluegill color and black, but I've never fished water this clear (can see 8 + 10 feet down).



In the clear waters we have here in Georgia, either White or White/Chartreuse is pretty much all you need 

Did you try a small to medium sized jerkbait or crankbait (shallow running) across the tops of the weeds? Sometimes when you get hung up and rip it off the grass will entice a few strikes


----------



## slim357 (Jun 25, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> I heard that a spinnerbait should be bumping the bottom a few times? Should I pull it thru All the scattered weeds in the area, or try to keep it above most of them? I tried keeping it about 2 to 3 feet down in the bay, touching the tops of the taller scattered weeds - but didn't have much luck.
> 
> Also in really clear water, what color would you recommend? It tried a bluegill color and black, but I've never fished water this clear (can see 8 + 10 feet down).


What type of blades where you using? 
A couple things to look for are holes in the grass, and breaks in the weedlines, try pitching a spinnerbait to them and letting it fall as long as you can before it hits the grass before starting your retrieve. Also when your bringing it through the grass you can try yo-yo ing it. On windy days try the weedline and look for shallow points. As for colors I mostly throw white, or white/chart, as for blades double willow 98% of the time, the other 2% is double colorado usually used during low light, (dark) or very murky water, conditions. Just keep throwing them theres no wrong way to fish one


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 25, 2009)

I did try a small jerkbait over the weeds in various colors. Didn't have any luck with it either. But I didn't try it for too long, a few casts in each area. Mostly was trying to catch one on spinnerbaits.

White was the color I didn't try. Don't know why, but just couldn't see casting white out in the super clear water... too much white-tail hunting I guess. I'm just getting back into bass fishing since I was a teen.

Blades were mostly single colorado or willow and silver in color. I never thought to try anything more, but now that I understand a spinnerbait is to immitate a small school of fish, double willows sound like a good idea.

Learn, learn and learn some more! I'm going back sometime this weekend to try it again. I know there are some bigger bass in this lake as I've seen them. There was a 21/22 incher in 2 feet of water as I was cruising one of the bays last week. Usually don't seem to grow that big here in Wisconsin.

Will


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 25, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Did you try a small to medium sized jerkbait or crankbait (shallow running) across the tops of the weeds? Sometimes when you get hung up and rip it off the grass will entice a few strikes



That's what I was thinking. Get a shallow crank or a lipless crank and rip it when you get in contact with the grass. Spinnerbaits get "clogged up" with weeds too easily for me to use one in that situation.


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2009)

I find wind a big help with spinnerbaits,very seldom do i throw one unless theres alittle wind,I didn't say never but seldom


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2009)

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Bait over the weeds!

I am using that as both a noun (Buzz Bait) and a verb (buzz your spinner baits)


----------



## Andy (Jun 25, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> (buzz your spinner baits)


That's what I do alot of during the warmer temps over weeds... Buzz it then slow it down, mix it up. And as Zum mentioned wind and spinnerbaits go together like peas and carrots. And don't be affraid of the white.. That's about the ONLY color I throw, I do have a couple other colors too, but white is my go to bait.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I'll throw some of those white and white/chartuse next time - if nothing else, I'll get them wet.

As far as cranks go, I also ordered one the custom "Build your own bait" small crankbaits from one of the sponsors here. What a great deal - I get the colors I want for only $6.50 delivered?!?! I liked the idea so much I sent it to a few other fishermen I know - who are jumping right on it.

Will


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 25, 2009)

I understand that you wanna catch the fish on spinnerbaits, but if you are catching them on senko's, you might just wanna stick with that. I only have confidence with spinnerbaits when it is raining. A steady rain that has been lasting a few days always means a spinnerbait bite to me. I really only throw them when it is raining or super windy, and then I almost always use all white, typically it has a single big colorado blade. I only like silver or painted blades....no gold, I never catch anything with gold blades. Smallies tear up spinnerbaits in high muddy water also. 

Just because you are not catching anything on them may not mean you are fishing them wrong. The time of year, water temp, and so many other things, factor in to whether the bait is the right choice. Forage for the current time will contribute most though. You may hit a few fish if you trigger them, but if they are keyed in on some other type of food it is gonna be pretty rough fishing. 

Good Luck


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 25, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> if you are catching them on senko's, you might just wanna stick with that.



Yeah, Senkos should be considered cheating :mrgreen: This last month they have really been killing the bass.

I went to my local small park - an old quarry that filled with water. No motors allowed and most of it is bank fishing anyway - only ever saw 2 boats there ever. Who wants to fish in 90 feet of water anyway? It receives ALOT of fishing pressure - 50 people fishing at once is not unusual. You can usually cross lines with someone if you try hard enough. I take my portable smartcast fishfinder and find some weeds and dropoffs. Even found an old picnic table in the water there. Work a wacky rigged Senko up the drop off and start catching fish right off. Even upset a few of the people who have been fishing there all day. My kids, 4, 8 and 9 all caught at least a 15 inch bass in there a couple weeks back. The 4 year old was priceless when he was trying to reel and said it was "stuck" and wouldn't work - he tried to hand it to me. You should see the mad rush to get to our spots when we move or are done fishing. People want right in on the action  My kids fish live bait, I tossed Senkos.

I'd almost swear a Senko could outfish live bait up here - as far as numbers go.

The reason for 'learning' a spinnerbait is partly because of the results I hear some tournament fishermen have had with them.. maybe a little jealousy - see if I'm really missing out on anything - but really to learn something new. I'll have to make sure the boat is not in the shop next spring and see how spinnerbaits work with aggressive bass 

Will


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 26, 2009)

Why not try a swim bait rigged weedless? You can fly it straight through the weeds at varying depths, and not have to worry about getting hung up


----------



## shizzy77 (Jun 29, 2009)

spinner baits stay in my tackle box on crystal clear water. noisy things work in water where the fish cant see well.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think you asked about where around these weeds to target the fish. My answer is before you pick up the spinnerbait rod, fish the whole area with senkos, and see where you get bit, and where you don't. You don't even have to stick 'em, you could just feel for bites. Then, work the areas that had fish with the spinnerbait. One thing that has produced well for me is to dead stick the spinnerbait at the edge of the weeds, or wherever you tossed the senko. Just let it fall at it's own pace, like the senko. I have caught suspended fish that way on multiple occasions. In the summer months, you need to be slower, and thus deeper with it. Slow roll it at the bottom. I have never had much success through thick weeds with it, as it gets tangled in them too much, but if the weeds aren't REAL thick, you can sometimes buzz or yo yo it through. The biggest thing is to work it where the fish are. You have it easy, since you can get them on the senko. No need to slow roll it on the bottom, if the fish are suspended 8 feet above the bottom. Likewise, no need to buzz it along the surface, if the fish are only feeding in 10 feet.

Also, I rarely pick up the spinnerbait if there is no wind. But, if there is wind, don't hesitate to throw it. Even if I am in a protected cove that is glass calm, I will throw it provided there it is windy on the main lake. I will fish a spinnerbait in clear water though.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 30, 2009)

:twisted: Spinnerbaits are probably the most versitile lures ever made. Great search bait if you're looking for active bass. Make sure you cover a lot of water. They tend to catch a better quality fish. I use to fish them a bunch but now the chatterbait has taken over.


----------



## hengstthomas (Jul 3, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Spinnerbaits are probably the most versitile lures ever made.


IMO I agree but the Rubber Worm most likely Tops the Spinnerbait .
The Spinnerbait is one of my Go To's when it comes to fishing for Bass (SMB & LMB) . 
You can slow roll them , Jig them , Rip them and just mix it up . I also will take the skirts off and add a rubber worm or maybe a Bass Assin and start the retrieves all over .
As for fishing in Grass with them .. I like to swim them right over the grass making sure I touch down every few feet , The bass will hunker down in that grass in the holes and come right up and blast the spinnerbait . Sometimes when its too warm this wont work during bright sunny days and the Senko is deadly .


----------

